# Mount Windows folders over SMB2+



## Allan Stark (Jul 30, 2018)

Good day.
I need to mount several shared folders from Windows servers (Windows 2008R2 and newer) in FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE.
As I understand the standard mount_smbfs utility works only with SMB1 protocol version not SMB2+.

Question. How I can automount windows network folders from modern Windows Servers during FreeBSD boot?


----------



## IT IGP (Feb 15, 2019)

did you find a solution to this? running into the same problem...


----------



## Allan Stark (Mar 5, 2019)

Sorry, but no. In the end, I had to install the Linux


----------

